# New article on Calvinism and Missions - gimme your thoughts



## Pergamum (Apr 29, 2009)

Themelios - Issue 34-1


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Apr 29, 2009)

After a quick read, I thought it was pretty good. His bottom line is that, contrary to popular (and recurring) opinion, Calvinism _per se _is not and never has been anti-missional. However, he was a bit too irenic in his tone for my taste. He could have concluded with a much stronger rebuke.


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 29, 2009)

Regarding Indonesia: 

reading on the topic of Dutch missions in Indonesia, I cannot call it an entirely healthy effort. 

The author speaks of the fruit that resulted, but a longer article would be needed to examine whether this was fruit DUE TO or DESPITE some of the practices of the reformed missions in Indonesia. 

Plus, most of the growth occurred among the Bataks, who were mostly evangelized by the Germans and not the Dutch.


----------

